# brakes



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

well time has come to get rid of those oem(9 year old) rotors and those cheap pads
what would you replace them with?

oem rotor $XX

Brembo blanks $82 for pair
http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/brem...94&make=Brembo&model=Brembo+Replacement+Rotor

EBC $150 for pair
http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/ebc/...=1994&make=EBC&model=EBC+Sport+Grooved+Rotors

Power Slot $150 for pair
http://www.ptuning.com/html/Item-De...ar=1991-1994 All 1.6L Models&ModelDesc=Sentra

now for pads
OEM $XX
AXXIS-original deluxe$40.50 or megtal master $50.50
(how long to they last? noisy? brake dust?


i drive around town, i dont race but drive alot on the highway so i need good braking
also can the EBC or POWERSLOT be resurfeced?


what combo do you recommend?
I am looking for the best bang for the buck
and was thinking of Brembo blanks and metal masters, but if i can have better performing brakes for 60$ i might consider it
thanks
greg


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

anyone??


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

oem rotors and mm pads
O


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

brembo blanks + beck arnley oraganic pads is what I got.. pads are better then axxis mm in my opinion.. total driveability for a daily driver


----------

